# 88 color palette!!



## MsButterfli (Mar 31, 2008)

I picked this up yesterday at Ricky's NYC. 88 color palette which so far show to be very pigmented. Doesnt take much to pick up color on the brush. I used the palette today to do my eye makeup and i am very pleased. My supervisor sent me back down the block today to pick up a palette for herself. I feel now i almost have every color i could possibly have to play with lol..


**EDIT**
someone one on youtube told me that CoastalScents.com is also selling this palette for 19.99, it looks exactly the same, but i have also seen this particular palette sold under different names. (RoRo) is one of them. On my box, i have the ingredients listed so i can at least know whats in it. Im kinda impatient as well and hate waiting for things to be shipped to me lol so overall im happy with my pruchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 swatches r here http://specktra.net/f217/88-color-pa...5/#post1074660






And the box (in case you guys wanted to see it lol)


----------



## makeba (Mar 31, 2008)

oh snap what beautiful colors. you must post a pic wearing some of the colors so we can see how they look. how much was it?


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_oh snap what beautiful colors. you must post a pic wearing some of the colors so we can see how they look. how much was it?_

 
hey girl! i just posted a EOTD in the other thread. it was $39.99 i cant wait to try somethin nice n bright with em!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 31, 2008)

OOOHhhh.... look at all the pretty colors! 

Yeah, how much was it? Could you post swatches?


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_OOOHhhh.... look at all the pretty colors! 

Yeah, how much was it? Could you post swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll do some swatches later tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was $39.99


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow!  That palette looks gorgeous!!  I can't wait for the swatches!


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 31, 2008)

the colors look so vibrant. I think I've seen this pallet on ebay.


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 31, 2008)

I have it! YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE IT!!! the first row of pinks  and from top to bottom the 3rd and 4th are so close to the pink one in the heatherette trio! oh, and i could tell you all of the colors for fafi eyes 2 (so close!!!) but a little bit less lustre and more pay-off.  I luv it!!!! ENJOY


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 31, 2008)

i want one


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 31, 2008)

ohh i want this now! where is this ricky's store?? im in queens and i never heard of it.


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_ohh i want this now! where is this ricky's store?? im in queens and i never heard of it._

 
hey here are some Rickys locations for ya, they are all in manhattan

263 West 23rd St (between 7th and 8th ave)
466 6th ave (between 11th and 12th st)
111 Third Ave (between 13 and 14th st)
44 East 8th St. (between 8th and Greene)
375 Broadway (between Franklin and White St)
590 Broadway (between E. Houston and Prince St)

There are a few more too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope that helps


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_I have it! YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE IT!!! the first row of pinks and from top to bottom the 3rd and 4th are so close to the pink one in the heatherette trio! oh, and i could tell you all of the colors for fafi eyes 2 (so close!!!) but a little bit less lustre and more pay-off. I luv it!!!! ENJOY_

 
OMG i really do love this palette too! i realized at a different Ricky's theres a different palette from the one i have, same 88 color one but a lil different so i may need to do a comparison


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 31, 2008)

woww! look at all those colours!! i want one


----------



## macmistress (Mar 31, 2008)

Can we get this in England? Or if not what about a website? Do they prove to be as pigmented as Nars, Mac and AMC Inglot?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks very nice!


----------



## nunu (Mar 31, 2008)

gorgeous colours!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 31, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 31, 2008)

swatches! swatches! swatches! LOL


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 3, 2008)

awesome palette...that's like all you'd ever really need! how big is the palette?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 3, 2008)

This palette comes from the same manufacturer company located in China. People buy in bulk (wholesale) and resell them. The manufacturer also have a factory where they can do custom logo designs for the palette. They  can just purchase them in bulk without a logo or have their logo imprinted on the eyeshadow and sell them at a higher price.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 3, 2008)

omg !! i was planning on buying the one at coastal scents for my little sister who is trying to get her foot in the door of the makeup world. 

but they do look the same. btw thanx for all the swatches. i was sorta iffy about purchasing them. but thanks. !! 

post some FOTDs with these. !!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_awesome palette...that's like all you'd ever really need! how big is the palette?_

 
9'' x 6.5" closed its really nice, stayin power with UDPP is GREAT, i experimented with them and slept in my shadow overnight ( yeah big no-no) but it still looked uber fresh the next morning!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_omg !! i was planning on buying the one at coastal scents for my little sister who is trying to get her foot in the door of the makeup world. 

but they do look the same. btw thanx for all the swatches. i was sorta iffy about purchasing them. but thanks. !! 

post some FOTDs with these. !!_

 
i got some tuts on my youtube acct and i did do a EOTD a few days ago posted on here


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 4, 2008)

is there any matte colors? my mom says she doesnt
want my little sister wearing too much glitter on her
face lOl.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_is there any matte colors? my mom says she doesnt
want my little sister wearing too much glitter on her
face lOl._

 
I'd like to know also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I like mattes


----------



## riacarolina (Apr 4, 2008)

I take makeup artistry at the Hair Design Centre in Halifax, and we got that palette in our kits. The color payoff is definitely good, but I found that its hard to make the shadows stick to skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We mostly have to stick with the neutral colors in class, I haven't really gotten to play around with the colors all that much.. but enjoy, its definitely a great palette to have in your kit, especially since alot of the bright colors don't get used as much. I'd rather have the small sizes, then have a big mac shadow I barely use.


----------



## floatingcity (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_I'd like to know also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like mattes_

 
Here on coastalscents.com where you can buy it, it says they don't have too much shimmer. 

I'm buying it today.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 4, 2008)

The palette I have are mostly slight shimmer with some mattes.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah!! I'm glad they are mostly mattes- I ordered mine yesterday and it's in route to mi casa


----------



## MissDiva (Apr 5, 2008)

are they the same one Bunbuncity sell on ebay?
they look kinda similar in my opinion 
here


----------



## sparklingmuse (Apr 9, 2008)

omg..i found this on ebay for $39. the roro site sells it for $45...i wish i had bought it at coastal scents instead! ahhh!!! is it the same product as in the roro site?


----------



## snads (Apr 15, 2008)

I bought mine from Coastal Scents this past Sunday!

I'm Sooooo excited!

And Pursebuzz.com did a review on it earlier and is already reporting that it's Out of Stock.

Kinda goes to show the pull the online community has huh?

I'll post a review once I get it (and once finals is over)!


----------



## anneh89 (Apr 16, 2008)

o0o0oooo...i sooo want 1


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 18, 2008)

They restocked today with "25 in stock only" though I highly doubt that. I ordered mine today!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 19, 2008)

im glad those of u who got the palette are liking it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im still loving mine


----------



## awomanofthelord (Aug 12, 2008)

YES YES!! I just ordered mine a couple days ago from Coastel Scents and can't wait to get miine!! I been waiting for them to have them in stock. They seem to always be "out of stock" but once they had some I ordered it!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 12, 2008)

so much color!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 14, 2008)

gorgeous colors

i ordered one from the internet
still didn't arrive yet
i hope that  it's as vibrant as your palette shows


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 14, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

OOOOHH!!!!  I work in the city and there is a Ricky's down the block.  I might have to check this one out at lunch today!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 14, 2008)

That looks super nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bought one that has the 5 different blushes to go along with the shadows, I love it!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 9, 2008)

I went to Ricky's today and they didn't have it.  So I asked about it at the counter and she told me that they didn't sell it anymore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She said none of the Ricky's sell it anymore.  I know that coastal scents carries it, so I might get it there instead.  I hate having to wait for things though!  LOL!


----------



## cutietexan817 (Oct 7, 2008)

yup on coastal scent have exactly same thing and the color are great i love it  it dont take that long for you to get like 3 days and in good condition too. coastal scent have alot of good deal check it out!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 7, 2008)

enjoy sweets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw i got mine
the box is different but the colors are great


----------

